# FS: ECS Tuning Ultimate Plus Timing Belt Kit for C5 Audi 2.8L



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/class...s-tuning-ultimate-plus-timing-belt-kit-138586

This is Timing Belt kit is New in Box and has never been used. I purchased it to do my second timing belt change on my then 2000 C5 Audi A6 2.8L. Never got it done so, need to move this out.

Description/ Qty
Thermostat with O-ring 1
Water Pump 1
Camshaft Seal 2
Accessory Drive Belt 1
Crankshaft Seal 1
G12 Coolant - 1.5 Liter 2
V6 Cam Locking Tool Kit 1
Tensioner Roller, Timing Belt 1
Relay Tensioner Lever 1
Timing Belt Dampener 1
Timing Belt 1
Timing Belt Idler Roller 1
Valve Cover Gasket Set-One Side Only 2
VW/Audi Specification Silicone Sealant 1
Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket Set 2
Cap/Plug, Cylinder Head Price Ea 2
Camshaft Seal 4

Note: I will also send a copy of the original inventory in the box for validation.


----------



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

*bump*

bump


----------



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## virginBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

